# Melissa - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

The Allman Brothers acoustic classic: a quick look at the chord progressions in this tune with an emphasis on some alternative chord grips/voicings.......thanks for watching!

YouTube - Melissa (tutorial) - cover by Tonedr


----------

